# Need some input



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

So earlier beginning some training exercises with Myles i noticed in a very short time he was distracted and his demeanor is not what it should be, i'll try to explain this the best as i can as i don't believe pictures will really benefit anything..

Upon examining and a few other tests i have discovered he is not lifting his tail on his own. I have felt his tail and rear areas for any sign of swelling, a break or fracture and nothing. His stool is normal and when he does go he does hold his tail out to use the bathroom. His energy levels, food intake, water intake all are normal though it is affecting his performance. When i grab his tail and lift up he immediately turns around and starts sniffing and licking then stops and goes on. When i let go of his tail it immediately goes back down.


Anyone have any remote idea of what may be going on? I can't find any place or any sign of anything though i know something has to be going on since its distracting him and his level of concentration during exercises/training has drastically reduced.

Hes not a "wimp" when it comes pain so there is no whining.

I also noticed that when hes up on his hind legs he doesn't "want" to stay there very long... Hes up then wants to get back down. Gate is normal, no limping no nothing.

If anyone can think of anything i'd appreciate it, i haven't been able to come to any conclusion and since everything else is normal i'm not really feeling the need to rush to the vet.. Especially if its nothing but i guess if no answers can be determined i might end up needing to.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

We get those sometimes where the tail just seems to quit working for a day or two. The best answer I've heard for it is "cold tail," or "cold water tail." Something that supposedly happens to Labs quite a bit. I've honestly never dug deeper because they seem to resolve themselves. Recently, one of the dogs here cracked her tail hard on a metal priefert gate and it didn't come up for 2-3 days. You could tell she wasn't comfortable, but the tail did again recover on its own. My advice is to wait a few days and then worry about it if it doesn't bounce back.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> We get those sometimes where the tail just seems to quit working for a day or two. The best answer I've heard for it is "cold tail," or "cold water tail." Something that supposedly happens to Labs quite a bit. I've honestly never dug deeper because they seem to resolve themselves. Recently, one of the dogs here cracked her tail hard on a metal priefert gate and it didn't come up for 2-3 days. You could tell she wasn't comfortable, but the tail did again recover on its own. My advice is to wait a few days and then worry about it if it doesn't bounce back.


Yeah if everything else was to stay normal i was going to hold off through the weekend, i have heard of the cold tail in Labs, i've also heard of it happening to a few other breeds but i've personally never experienced it so i don't know if thats whats going on or what.

I guess for the next several days i'll "take it easy" on him and watch him for any new signs.

Thanks for your input! Right now i'm not really concerned with it being anything major per se but i'm mostly concerned as its causing performance issues which makes me wonder if somethings going on hes hiding or if its something more simple like what you mentioned.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow hope he is OK KM and just has a strain. Good luck to Myles!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ames said:


> wow hope he is OK KM and just has a strain. Good luck to Myles!!


Thank you! I'm sure its nothing serious at all but it doesn't hurt to get more ideas and opinions.. Especially since i ran out of everything i could think of.

I'll keep this thread posted for both new signs or improvement. If anyone else has any ideas or experienced something similar feel free to shoot them to me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Could he have sprained his tail you think? I know it sound odd, but a lady how has one of my dogs had him sprain his tail a couple months ago and what she described was similar to what you are saying. I don't remember what they vet had told her to do about it ( I believe they just waiting for it to heal and I think they wrapped it lol). They said it was a not to common injury but can happen.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you have 3m vetrap I would wrap his tail sounds like a sprained tail to me. Is he licking his tail at all?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Could he have sprained his tail you think? I know it sound odd, but a lady how has one of my dogs had him sprain his tail a couple months ago and what she described was similar to what you are saying. I don't remember what they vet had told her to do about it ( I believe they just waiting for it to heal and I think they wrapped it lol). They said it was a not to common injury but can happen.


I guess its possible though i would have no idea what could have caused it.. Especially from yesterday to today. I didn't feel or see any sign of swelling or anything thats normally associated with stuff like that but that doesn't mean its not a sprain.

Since it hasn't been going on along (at least not for me to physically see or take note) i think it may be a little early to tell for sure, if in a few days it doesn't seem to be better i think that could be a good possibility.

I looked up more on cold tail since i didn't think about that and don't really know a whole lot about it... That actually sounds very accurate to whats going on so i'm hoping thats it... Or something close to that.

I'll re-examin tomorrow to see if swelling or anything is going on. If it is i think that would add some more stuff to the table. Swelling can happen to cold tail but from what i've seen/read its not all that common for swelling to be associated..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Never mind I read he is licking the tail I would get some 3m Vetrap I keep a bunch of it here in case of injury don't know if you have any but if you do I would wrap his tail and watch for any signs of unusual swelling or drainage.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> If you have 3m vetrap I would wrap his tail sounds like a sprained tail to me. Is he licking his tail at all?


He licks it only when i mess with it, otherwise no abnormal fixations. A sprain was originally my thought but all sprains i've dealt with theres usually more in terms of fixation, swelling and other signs.. Of course i wouldn't rule it out just yet but.

He can lift his tail about 2 or so inches away from his rear and the rest just falls straight which also makes me doubt a sprain a little more in the tail area..

Im definitely ruling out breaking or at least a bad fracture.. I've dealt with plenty of that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

We have a vet tech on here I am going to Pm her and ask her to look at this thread.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Never mind I read he is licking the tail I would get some 3m Vetrap I keep a bunch of it here in case of injury don't know if you have any but if you do I would wrap his tail and watch for any signs of unusual swelling or drainage.


I should have some i'll have to look and see.. If not i can go pick some up tomorrow.

Yeah i've got plenty if needed. We have a first aid cabinet for the dogs and still have two roles of wrap left. So if needed i can wrap it, im not entirely sure if its a sprain but i may go ahead and wrap it to be on the safe side for now until i can determine exactly what it is..if i ever do figure it out. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's either that or limber tail syndrome. You might have to take him in and have the tail x-rayed if he doesn't recover in a few days. I still say wrap the tail as precaution.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> It's either that or limber tail syndrome. You might have to take him in and have the tail x-rayed if he doesn't recover in a few days. I still say wrap the tail as precaution.


The tail is wrapped, he did seem to be able to move his tail a little more as i wrapped his tail so that may be a good sign that it will turn out to be nothing more than a case of cold tail/dead tail/etc.

I'll keep everyone updated on it, tomorrow if there is more sign of improvement i'll probably lay off the wrapping for a while just to see.. If there is more improvement i'll do some tracking/trail and see how he does but lay off everything else.

Was going to take them both hunting this weekend but might just leave him at home. saturday and sunday morning.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Make sure he doesn't pick with his tail! Hope he feels better soon ...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LOL Make sure he doesn't pick with his tail! Hope he feels better soon ...


Thanks, yeah hes actually good with that. I've had to wrap his leg before and doesn't really phase him.. Fortunately.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You worked his tail into a coma!!! It's your fault KM!! hahaha


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> You worked his tail into a coma!!! It's your fault KM!! hahaha


lmfao Thats probably secretly what hes thinking.. "You jerk look what you did. Now i'm useless right now. Look, you see this? Its limp! LIMP!!" :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> Thanks, yeah hes actually good with that. I've had to wrap his leg before and doesn't really phase him.. Fortunately.


Lucky you Bogart is such a well I can't say it here but he had a wound I had to glue and I put a cone around his head well to make a long story short he ate the cone! Does that not surprise you though? After all he does eat crates too hahahaha:roll:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Lucky you Bogart is such a well I can't say it here but he had a wound I had to glue and I put a cone around his head well to make a long story short he ate the cone! Does that not surprise you though? After all he does eat crates too hahahaha:roll:


lol i swear that boy will eat anything. I bet hes tried to eat himself once.. If anything thought it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's why we need to take him hunting let him eat something he can really enjoy HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> That's why we need to take him hunting let him eat something he can really enjoy HAHAHAHAHA!


:rofl: True! He needs to channel that energy into something other than costing you money. lol Now my dogs aren't innocent though.. have ate shoes, money ($20 bill from my wallet..Not my wallet.. Knocked it down and gently took the 20..seriously? lol), credit card, and various other house hold items have disappeared without a trace lol Fortunately haven't had any issues in a long time, i guess they got that out of their systems fairly quick.. That or they learned real quick what happens. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO @ least it's wasn't 100 dollar bill!!! Man bulldog's are funny anything they can destroy they will! Bogart is still a little young so I will cut him just a little more slack hahahaha. He ate my son's blackberry that has been the most costly thing he's gotten to yet (knocks on wood).


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LMAO @ least it's wasn't 100 dollar bill!!! Man bulldog's are funny anything they can destroy they will! Bogart is still a little young so I will cut him just a little more slack hahahaha. He ate my son's blackberry that has been the most costly thing he's gotten to yet (knocks on wood).


It could always be worse, lol just have to remember that. Bogart has the potential to eat through a wall though i tell ya, better watch him. lol I wish i could be in a bulldogs mind for a day when it comes to tearing up things, i just want to know what they think.. Especially when they get caught because you know they know.. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Man one time I came home to the first kennel he chewed his way out of he was sitting up on the bed smiling. I look around and he freaking tore apart a bunch of stuff. He came and jumped up and greeted me with a kiss! I was so stinking mad but what could I do? LOL Yeah I think he would eat the walls, baseboards, crown molding, anything he could chew through if he was left alone long enough. By the way I have to make a thread for you I got something recently and your going to die laughing when you see what!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

These dogs have some energy. Gotta love them.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Just to give you guys an update his tail seems to be doing better today, he seems to be able to move it easier.. Still not 100% but he can lift it on his own about 5 or so inches now and the rest is still in a comma.. lol But i think all will be well..

Still have it wrapped for now but i will probably be taking it off this evening.. Thanks for the input everyone, definitely caught me off guard and had me wondering. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Just to give you guys an update his tail seems to be doing better today, he seems to be able to move it easier.. Still not 100% but he can lift it on his own about 5 or so inches now and the rest is still in a comma.. lol But i think all will be well..
> 
> Still have it wrapped for now but i will probably be taking it off this evening.. Thanks for the input everyone, definitely caught me off guard and had me wondering. lol


so glad it seems to be getting better  YAY for Myles.


----------

